

Google's Five-Front Assault On Apple - sharmanaetor
http://www.forbes.com/sites/petercohan/2013/05/16/googles-five-front-assault-on-apple/

======
throwaway1979
Decent article. I just don't get why Apple has gotten into the slog it has.
The longer they wait, the higher the expectations get. Actually, I think the
expectations have started to go down. This is me speaking for myself as an
Apple fanboy :(

